

Show HN: Turning March Madness into a live trivia game - Gertig
http://otherscreen.com/intros/222?src=hn

======
gyavello
Great platform to be more engaged with March Madness games that you may not
have a vested interest in. Plus, it's a lot of fun and you may win bragging
rights.

------
Gertig
We are using Pusher and Backbone.js to create the live experience on the web
and are also using libPusher in the iOS app.

------
uahal
What sort of experience have you had with Pusher and iOS, particularly in 3G
environments?

~~~
Gertig
For the most part Pusher has been great on iOS, however 3G can be really flaky
and at that point it's not really Pusher that is at fault for a lost
connection. libPusher by Luke Redpath is a solid Obj-C Pusher client but there
are some connection edge cases we still need to work around.

------
Addymailvu
Does pusher works seamlessly on web and iOS?

~~~
Gertig
It sure does, Pusher gives you websockety goodness that works across both
platforms.

------
afitzpatrick01
Great fun!

